# ohne dass



## Shazhudao945

Guten tag, zusammen!

Normaleweise kann ich "ohne dass" problemlos verstehen, aber mit dem in folgedem Satz bin ich nicht so sicher.

Der Satz mit Kontext:

Die türkische Währung  stürzt ins Bodenlose. Am Mittwoch mussten für einen Dollar bis zu 4,19 Lira und für einen Euro 5,19 Lira hingeblättert werden..........Experten verweisen darauf, dass die türkischen Importe die Exporte chronisch übersteigen. Zudem ist die Inflation mit über 10 Prozent extrem hoch, ohne dass die Notenbank die Zinsen deutlich anhebt.

Bedeutet es:

A. Zudem ist die Inflation mit über 10 Prozent extrem hoch, trotzdem hebt die Notenbank die Zinsen nicht deutlich an.

B. Zudem ist die Inflation mit über 10 Prozent extrem hoch, während die Notenbank die Zinsen nicht deutlich anhebet.

C. Zudem ist die Inflation mit über 10 Prozent extrem hoch, weil die Notenbank die Zinsen nicht deutlich anhebt.

Dank sehr


----------



## Frieder

Am besten ist A.
Auch möglich:
Zudem ist die Inflation mit über 10% extrem hoch, und die Notenbank hebt die Zinsen nicht deutlich an.


----------



## JClaudeK

"ohne dass" bedeutet hier m.E.:

 Zudem ist die Inflation mit über 10 Prozent extrem hoch, *obwohl*  die Notenbank die Zinsen nicht deutlich anhebt.

Edit: cross-posted with #2


----------



## Frieder

JClaudeK said:


> *obwohl*


... das glaube ich nicht.

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann steht die Inflation bei 10%. Eigentlich müsste die Notenbank jetzt die Zinsen erhöhen; sie tut es aber nicht.

(Der Original-Satz lässt beide Interpretationen zu. Ich bin kein Wirtschaftswissenschaftler. Du könntest also auch recht haben ).


----------



## conditional

Dein Satz B kommt der intendierten Meinung wohl am nächsten.

Das eine ohne das andere (durchaus Logische, Mögliche oder zu Erwartende) tun. Der Nebensatz beschreibt das Fehlen einer Handlung, die möglicherweise zu erwarten wäre.

Eine gute Erklärung findet sich hier: 
Satzverbindung: ohne dass/zu


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> Am besten ist A [...... ] steht die Inflation bei 10%. Eigentlich müsste die Notenbank jetzt die Zinsen erhöhen; sie tut es aber nicht.


Ich glaube, Du hast recht.

"obwohl" passt nicht.


----------



## Demiurg

JClaudeK said:


> "obwohl" passt nicht.


Es passt nur umgekehrt:
_
Obwohl die Inflation mit über 10 Prozent extrem hoch ist, hebt die Notenbank die Zinsen nicht an._


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> Obwohl die Inflation mit über 10 Prozent extrem hoch ist, hebt die Notenbank die Zinsen nicht an.



Gerade habe ich gelesen, dass die Zentralbank die Zinsen sogar gesenkt hat!



> Dass Erdogan die Wirtschaftsmisere mit einer bei der Zentralbank erzwungenen Politik der Zinssenkungen zu bekämpfen versucht, ist nach Meinung der meisten Ökonomen kontraproduktiv.
> *SZ*


----------



## nescit

Hier spielt m.E. das Tempus im dass- Satz eine Rolle für die Bedeutung:
Stünde da " angehoben hat" würde es "obwohl...nicht" bedeuten und wäre inhaltlich falsch.

(Nicht das Tempus an sich, aber Vor- und Nachzeitigkeit.)

Anderes Beispiel:
Ich friere, ohne dass ich die Heizung hochdrehe. = Trotzdem drehe ich die Heizung nicht hoch.

Ich friere, ohne dass ich die Heizung hochgedreht habe. = Quatsch!

Ich friere, ohne dass die Heizung ausgefallen ist. = obwohl ...nicht 

Der Autor des Textes vertraut darauf, dass die Leser den Zusammenhang zwischen Inflation und Zinspolitik schon kennen, sonst würde er m. E. eine spezifischere Konjunktion wählen.


----------



## elroy

conditional said:


> Dein Satz B kommt der intendierten Meinung wohl am nächsten.


Finde ich auch. Ich glaube, „trotzdem“ lässt sich nur kontextuell ableiten, nicht durch „ohne dass“.

_Ich habe drei Stunden lang gearbeitet, ohne dass mich jemand gestört hat._

Diesen Satz kann man nicht mit „trotzdem“ umschreiben.


----------



## Demiurg

elroy said:


> Ich glaube, „trotzdem“ lässt sich nur kontextuell ableiten, nicht durch „ohne dass“.


Im Prinzip hast du recht.  Allerdings bildet das übliche Verhalten von Notenbanken in dieser Situation (d.h. Zinserhöhung) den Kontext.



elroy said:


> _Ich habe drei Stunden lang gearbeitet, ohne dass mich jemand gestört hat._
> 
> Diesen Satz kann man nicht mit „trotzdem“ umschreiben.


Hier gibt es keinen weiteren Kontext.  Wenn der Kontext wäre, dass die Kinder im Haus eine Party feiern, wäre "trotzdem" wieder möglich.


----------



## bearded

conditional said:


> Der Nebensatz beschreibt das Fehlen einer Handlung, die möglicherweise zu erwarten wäre.



Ich würde bei der Umschreibung des Satzes das Adverb ''dabei'' verwenden.
_Die Inflation ist extrem hoch, und dabei hebt die Notenbank die Zinsen nicht deutlich an._

Durch 'dabei' wird die leichte Zweideutigkeit des Originals (''ohne dass'') meiner Ansicht nach am besten beibehalten (gleichzeitig/in diesem Zusammenhang  _und auch _trotzdem_/_nichtsdestoweniger).


----------



## Demiurg

bearded said:


> Durch 'dabei' wird die leichte Zweideutigkeit des Originals (''ohne dass'') meiner Ansicht nach am besten beibehalten (gleichzeitig/in diesem Zusammenhang _und auch _trotzdem_/_nichtsdestoweniger).


Das wäre eine elegante Lösung. Die Frage ist allerdings, ob diese Zweideutigkeit überhaupt beabsichtigt war.  Die Erwartungen eines Wirtschaftsjournalisten in einer solchen Situation dürften klar sein.


----------



## Hutschi

QUOTE="bearded, post: 19811998, member: 658443"]

[/QUOTE]
Das ist möglich.
Duden: dabei

Bedeutung 6:


> obwohl, obgleich
> BEISPIEL
> 
> die Gläser sind zerbrochen, dabei waren sie so sorgfältig verpackt



Beachte Betonung:
dabei


----------



## bearded

Demiurg said:


> ob diese Zweideutigkeit überhaupt beabsichtigt war


Aus meiner Sicht wird im Original nur festgestellt, dass die Bank die Zinsen nicht anhebt.  Dass der Journalist die Anhebung erwartete, ist eine plausible Interpretation (doch müsste man ihn fragen): das geht aber aus dem Text nicht klar hervor.
Eine Antwort an den Fragesteller ''ohne dass = trotzdem'' wäre mMn anhand des Textes nicht völlig gerechtfertigt.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Zweideutigkeit des Originals (''ohne dass'')
> 
> 
> Demiurg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Die Frage ist allerdings, ob diese Zweideutigkeit überhaupt beabsichtigt war.
Click to expand...

Kann man bei "ohne dass" überhaupt von Zweideutigkeit reden?


> Bei der Satzverbindung mit _ohne dass_ werden zwei Sätze verbunden, bei denen der Nebensatz das Fehlen einer Handlung beschreibt, die  möglicherweise durch den ersten Satz zu erwarten wäre. Quelle (vergl. #5)




Gibt es für "ohne dass" überhaupt ein Synonym? - Unsere Diskussion zeigt, dass sich keines der hier vorgeschlagenen wirklich (und überall) eignet.
Allenfalls könnte man "ohne dass" durch "aber" ersetzen, finde ich:

_Zudem ist die Inflation mit über 10 Prozent extrem hoch, aber  die Notenbank hebt die Zinsen nicht deutlich an._
_Ich habe drei Stunden lang gearbeitet, aber mich hat niemand  gestört (obwohl die Kinder im Haus eine Party feierten)._
_Er ging über die Straße, aber er schaute nicht nach links oder rechts._
_Er kaufte das Auto, aber seine Frau wusste nichts davon._


Edit:
Siehe auch


but {conj}*ohne* *dass*


----------



## bearded

JClaudes Zitat: <möglicherweise durch den ersten Satz zu erwarten wäre> ''möglicherweise'' bedeutet weder 'bestimmt' noch 'wahrscheinlich' .

Wie ich das sehe:

1. ''ohne dass = und ...nicht'' (X geschieht, ohne dass Y geschieht = X geschieht und Y geschieht nicht):
_Der Dieb stahl nachts den ganzen Schmuck , ohne dass die Schlafenden ein Geräusch wahrnahmen_.
(er stahl, und die Hausbewohner schliefen): Gleichzeitigkeit.

2. ''ohne dass'' = trotzdem (X geschieht, und Y geschieht trotzdem nicht / obwohl X geschieht, geschieht Y nicht):
_Das Kind wurde oft geschlagen, ohne dass es jemals heulte_ (versteht sich: was zu erwarten gewesen wäre).
Obwohl es geschlagen wurde, heulte es nicht / es wurde geschlagen und  heulte trotzdem nicht.

Beim Satz ''die Inflation ist hoch, ohne dass die Notenbank die Zinsen anhebt'' ist es mMn nicht ganz klar, welche von diesen Bedeutungen vorwiegt,d.h. ob zwischen den zwei Sätzen wirklich eine logische Beziehung (''und trotzdem..'') besteht oder es sich nur um Gleichzeitigkeit handelt. ''Ohne dass'' könnte beides bedeuten: also ein zweideutiger Ausdruck.
Das Wort ''dabei'' passt aber zu beiden Fällen (es kann, wie bekannt, ''in dieser Situation'' aber auch ''trotzdem'' bedeuten). Das habe ich mit 'Zweideutigkeit' gemeint.


----------



## Demiurg

bearded said:


> Beim Satz ''die Inflation ist hoch, ohne dass die Notenbank die Zinsen anhebt'' ist es mMn nicht ganz klar, welche von diesen Bedeutungen vorwiegt,d.h. ob zwischen den zwei Sätzen wirklich eine logische Beziehung (''und trotzdem..'') besteht oder es sich nur um Gleichzeitigkeit handelt. ''Ohne dass'' könnte beides bedeuten: ein zweideutiger Ausdruck.



Genau das ist doch in #16 mit "möglicherweise" gemeint:


> Bei der Satzverbindung mit _ohne dass_ werden zwei Sätze verbunden, bei denen der Nebensatz das Fehlen einer Handlung beschreibt, die  möglicherweise durch den ersten Satz zu erwarten wäre.



Es besteht "möglicherweise" eine Erwartung (d.h. eine logische Beziehung), oder auch nicht (d.h. Gleichzeitigkeit).


----------



## bearded

Demiurg said:


> Genau das ist doch in #16 mit "möglicherweise" gemeint:.... es besteht möglicherweise eine Erwartung....oder auch nicht.


Ja, und das ist der Grund, warum ich ''ohne dass'' als zweideutigen Ausdruck bezeichnet habe.  In #16 wird dies aber in Frage gestellt:


JClaudeK said:


> Kann man bei "ohne dass" überhaupt von Zweideutigkeit reden?


Ich habe versucht, zu erklären, was ich unter Zweideutigkeit meinte, und zwar einen Ausdruck, der so oder auch so gedeutet werden kann:


bearded said:


> ''Ohne dass'' könnte beides bedeuten: also ein zweideutiger Ausdruck.


----------



## Demiurg

bearded said:


> Ja, und das ist der Grund, warum ich ''ohne dass'' als zweideutigen Ausdruck bezeichnet habe. In #16 wird dies aber in Frage gestellt:


Ich denke, das hast du falsch verstanden.  JClaudes  bestätigt m.E., dass dem so ist:



JClaudeK said:


> Kann man bei "ohne dass" überhaupt von Zweideutigkeit reden?
> ...


----------



## bearded

Demiurg said:


> JClaudes  bestätigt m.E., dass dem so ist


Ah, dann bin ich erfreut!


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> Ich denke, das hast du falsch verstanden. JClaudes  bestätigt m.E., dass dem so ist:


Nein, da habe ich mich nicht deutlich genug ausgedrückt.

Der Daumen gilt nur für


> Bei der Satzverbindung mit _ohne dass_ werden zwei Sätze verbunden, bei denen der Nebensatz das Fehlen einer Handlung beschreibt, die  möglicherweise durch den ersten Satz zu erwarten wäre. Quelle (vergl. #5)






Demiurg said:


> Es besteht "möglicherweise" eine Erwartung (d.h. eine logische Beziehung), oder auch nicht [....].


Genau, "oder auch nicht"!


Nehmen wir folgende Sätze aus der Übung hier:


> 1) Er kommt spät nach Hause, ohne dass seine Eltern es bemerken.
> 2) Die Firma wurde verkauft,  ohne dass den Angestellten Bescheid gesagt wurde.
> 3) Wir sind zivilisierte Menschen; die Konflikte werden gelöst,  ohne dass man sich die Köpfe einschlägt.


In keinem dieser Sätze passt m.E. "trotzdem".
In 1) und 2) kann man vom "Fehlen einer [eventuell zu erwartenden]  Handlung" sprechen (man könnte "ohne dass" zur Not durch "aber..... nicht" ersetzen), in 3) nicht.


----------



## bearded

Anhand JCKs Beispielen könnte man vielleicht behaupten, ''ohne dass'' sei eine _multi-tasking_-Konjunktion!  Aber ich meinte, dass ''ohne dass''  beim OP-Satz (natürlich ggfs. auch allgemein) zweideutig ist im Sinne, dass es beide Deutungen gemäß
Punkten 1. und 2. in meiner obigen #17 zulässt.
Da JCK nun den Satz ''es besteht möglicherweise eine Erwartung _oder auch nicht_'' billigt, so scheint es mir, dass er  bezüglich der  Zweideutigkeit des Ausdrucks mir tatsächlich zustimmt. Hoffentlich habe ich das nicht falsch verstanden.

PS. vermutlich haben wir eine Zeitlang aneinander vorbeigeredet/-geschrieben.


----------



## conditional

Natürlich könnte man mit _obwohl, obgleich, trotzdem, nichtsdestoweniger, weil usw_. operieren, aber es würden wohl in jedem Fall leichte bis gravierende Unterschiede in der Aussage entstehen. Eine weitere Debatte, auch darüber, ob der durch die subordinierende Konjunktion _‚ohne dass’_ eingeleitete Nebensatz ein Verhältnis der Vor-, Gleich- oder Nachzeitigkeit ausdrückt oder ob ‚_ohne dass‘_ ein ein-, zwei- oder mehrdeutiges Wort ist, würde nur weitere Fragen aufwerfen, ohne dass (ha, ha!) er zu einem besseren Ergebnis führen würde.

edit: Sorry, ich meinte natürlich "sie" - die Debatte.


----------



## JClaudeK

conditional said:


> Natürlich könnte man mit _obwohl, obgleich, trotzdem, nichtsdestoweniger, weil usw_. operieren, aber es würden wohl in jedem Fall leichte bis gravierende Unterschiede in der Aussage entstehen.



Mit diesen Konjunktionen begeben wir uns aufs Glatteis persönlicher Interpretationen, die "ohne dass" mMn nicht hergibt.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Da JCK nun den Satz ''es besteht möglicherweise eine Erwartung _oder auch nicht_'' billigt, so scheint es mir, dass er bezüglich der Zweideutigkeit des Ausdrucks mir tatsächlich zustimmt. Hoffentlich habe ich das nicht falsch verstanden.


Für mich ist "ohne dass" eine _'an sich'_ neutrale ( also keine zweideutige!) Feststellung (=> "Fehlen einer Handlung/ Reaktion usw.").
Allenfalls lässt der Nebensatz mit "ohne dass" die Vermutung zu, dass eine/ die beschriebene Reaktion eigentlich  zu erwarten war/ gewesen wäre (~ Konsekutivsatz).

Edit:
Hier gefunden: *LEO *


> Modalsätze sind Adverbialsätze, die Mittel und Begleitumstände angeben, unter denen das im Hauptsatz genannte Geschehen abläuft.
> 
> *Der Modalsatz des fehlenden Begleitumstandes*
> Modalsätze des  fehlenden Begleitumstandes  geben Handlungen oder Sachverhalte an, die NICHT zusammen mit dem im Hauptsatz genannten Geschehen vorkommen.
> _Ihr habt uns geholfen, ohne dass wir euch darum gefragt haben/ [hätten]. _



Und *hier*


> die Grammatik beschreibt "ohne dass" und "ohne zu"
> als
> Konsekutive Konjunktionen, die in einem Folge- oder Konsekutivsatz "das Ausbleiben einer [....]  Folge" angeben.


----------

